# Animated Hit Counter



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I have just got a hit counter code for my website but it comes with there link as pictures. (Why should i promote them if they dont promote me)

anyway,

I have put the code in MS Frontpage but its only there link and nothing to do with the pictures

Here is the code

```
<!-- Begin AtFlash.com Counter Code -->
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript"
src="http://cs2.atflash.com/bin/counter/index.php?mid=7366&cid=6784">
</script>
<!-- End AtFlash.com Counter Code -->
```
Here Is A Preview Of It.

Is they anything i can do to get there pictures out or is there somewhere i can go to get a free animated hit counter preferlbly an equaliser like the one above?

Cheers Jay.:wave:


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I think hit counters are really cheezy and this one seems to be about as bad as they come, lol. Most hosts come with webstats and similar programs that give you the details of who is coming to your site.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont think its possible for the pics to be removed. THere is no code in the source coding :sad:


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Jaymie1989 said:


> (Why should i promote them if they dont promote me)


At the same time, you're using a script THEY wrote ... so that seems like a fair trade-off to me.

Here's a small PHP/text-driven hit counter (assuming you're okay with saving the page in PHP format) that I've used a time or two...

*counter.php*

```
<?php
$count_my_page = ("hitcounter.txt");
$hits = file($count_my_page);
$hits[0] ++;
$fp = fopen($count_my_page , "w");
fputs($fp , "$hits[0]");
fclose($fp);
echo $hits[0];
?>
```
1) Save the above as "counter.php"
2) Create a new text document and name it "hitcounter.txt" - it should be completely blank.
3) Add the following to the page you want it to display on (needs to be a PHP page):

```
<? include "counter.php"; ?>
```
Everytime someone is on that page - it will open "counter.php" - increase the number on the text document by one - and display the new amount of hits.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

ok,

Where can i got for the HTML of seeing -

Total Visits
Todays Visits
Total Unique Visits
Todays Uniques Visits
Online Now
The most people ever online was


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

> Where can i got for the HTML of seeing


LOL you mangled that one - could you please rephrase it? 

If your host has webstats of some kind, that's where you'd find that stuff. If you're wanting to display it on your page - chances are good it won't be available in HTML because HTML doesn't count visitors itself.

This kinda stuff is more work than you really want to do for what is realistically just gimmicks. I know forums have this stuff - but forums are a completely different case. If you're just wanting to see this stuff for yourself, email your host about webstats.


PS: I noticed the link looks like this:
"http://www.dj-ultra.co.uk/TSF/other's/index.htm"

You shouldn't have others spelt like "other's" in a URL...it's a bad practice


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay,

So where can i get the codes for them that i listed?

The sitewizard that im using comes with the hosting, it has got hit counter's but none that i like, so i would like to get those codes instead.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

No, not sitewizard. I'm talking about webstats - it's a lot different. If you have cpanel, it is available there. Ones that come on my hosting are Awstats & Webalizer.

Why is it that you want to display this stuff on your website? Since you set up a forum, this already does it for you. Stuff like "The most people ever online was --" is probably a little over your experience level as this would definitely involve a database.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I will have a look on my control panel.

I want this for my actual website.


----------

